# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  mp3 or mp4 ?

## amazircool

salut:
Quelles la dfrence ente un ficheir mp3 et mp4?

----------


## Nemesys

Bonsoir,

MP3: Motion Picture Expert Group - Audio Layer 3. Nom du format et de extension de nom de fichier utilise pour dsigner les fichiers contenant du son compress en MPEG (plus prcisment du MPEG-1 audio layer 3). Le MP3 est efficace, consommant environ 1 Mo pour une minute de musique en 128 kbps. La dfinition de ce format appartient partiellement  l'institut Fraunhofer.

MP4: Extension du nom d'un fichier contenant de la vido au format MPEG-4. Standard dvelopp par le MPEG, aussi connu sous le nom de  ISO/IEC 14496 . L'ide est de compresser des donnes audio et vido via une combinaison d'AVO, sous-lments d'une scne organiss de faon hirachique.
C'est pas trs clair m'enfin a fait de la vido trs compacte, quoi.

En gros il faut en retenir :

- mp3 : pour le son

- mp4 : pour la vido et le son

----------


## amazircool

merci c'est trs claire  ::P:

----------


## johnkro

Dans ce cas le mp4 pourrait remplacer le format divX nan?

----------

